# Do I have a swarm , or just scouts ?



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

First try with swarm traps. I have bees coming and going into my swarm trap. They are steadily flying in and out and bringing in pollen. Is this a sure sign I have the swarm or should I wait ? I checked it 6 days ago and nothing....and the last 3 days have been rainy and cold here . Not sure if i should take the trap down now or wait. 
-------------------------------------------
I only filmed a few seconds and didn't video pollen coming in, but I definitely saw a few bees bringing in yellow/tan pollen . 

https://youtu.be/0kIlGb9UhOw


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Sure sign, but it has been less than six days, you still have time to get it down at your convenience.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

If the bees are bringing in pollen then my assumption would be that they are feeding or preparing to feed brood so that would indicate a laying queen.

I thought I saw a bee enter at about the 48 or 50 second mark with loaded pollen baskets. Pretty sparse activity for what I am seeing down here though.

How big is the trap box? Is it open inside or are there frames with or without foundation? Just curious. My trap successes have been in boxes without frames or with frames and some open space and the bees built in the open space. I have had a trap out the last two seasons where I caught a swarm previously and have had no luck. I made sure to fill the box with frames and foundation so I wouldn't be doing another cut out but instead I have caught no bees. The box is home made and ended up being the size of a deep hive body only about 12 frames wide.


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

It is cold and overcast today and has been rain, windy and cold the past 3 days. I checked this trap 6 days ago and there were some nice days right after I checked it last week. I definitely saw bees with pollen coming in , just didnt catch them in the vid .


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

SubwayRocket said:


> It is cold and overcast today and has been rain, windy and cold the past 3 days. I checked this trap 6 days ago and there were some nice days right after I checked it last week. I definitely saw bees with pollen coming in , just didnt catch them in the vid .



Pretty sure I saw one with pollen on the baskets. Looks like you caught some. I would go out there at dusk with a flashlight and see if you see bees around your entrance. If you do then you have them as scouts will fly back to their own hive at dark.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Unless you see bees *leaving* with pollen, you've probably got a swarm on your hands. Congrats!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Swarm.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

Loaded with bees . One complete comb hanging off the roof too. Going to change from 3 frames in the box to 2 more with no foundation for 5 total . I heard using only 3 in the 5 frame box makes it seem like more space . Gotta get this trap back to this spot asap !


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

:thumbsup: Good for you!


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

It was a huge pile of bees in the box, and a full drawn comb hanging from the cover, with full size white larva uncapped ...pollen and nectar. I checked this trap last wed morning, 5 days ago. That Wed and Thur were nice days but Fri, Sat and Sun were bad, 50's/30's and VERY high wind and rain...so they had to inhabit this box either Wed or Thurs (May3, 4) zone 6B . That's only 1-1/2 to 2 foraging days and they made an 18x9 natural, full comb with larva. Impressive ! I am going to skip using 3 frame and fill it with 2 more foundationless frames ...the cutout is extra work and stress to them. 

They are in a single deep now with syrup and a piece of pollen patty. The trap was only 1 mile away , how long should I keep the opening screened shut ? 

I did see larva on the comb they made so they have brood in there with them.


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello all , they are in there 38 hours now...exits screened shut. Is this enough ? Can I open it up now ? 

Thanks much !


----------



## duckcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes. I don't screen them in except for the move. Staple screen over the entrance after dark. Move to the new location and pull the screen. The bees will reorient when they leave the hive in the morning.


----------



## Michael Carnahan (Apr 4, 2014)

SubwayRocket said:


> It was a huge pile of bees in the box, and a full drawn comb hanging from the cover, with full size white larva uncapped ...pollen and nectar.


It’s amazing how much comb swarms build in just a few days. Congratulations on your catch.


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

duckcarver said:


> Yes. I don't screen them in except for the move. Staple screen over the entrance after dark. Move to the new location and pull the screen. The bees will reorient when they leave the hive in the morning.


I built the traps so I can close the entrance off and it's still vented. The location was only about 1 mile from my house. I just opened them up today , 39 hours locked in with a feeder and piece of pollen patty. I saw the queen, small white larva and they drew another whole frame.

Thanks all , for the advice and kind words !


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

Thats why i always fill the box with frames, but only a few have foundation. the rest just have starter strips. A swarm builds comb at a crazy rate when they finally land. 



Michael Carnahan said:


> It’s amazing how much comb swarms build in just a few days. Congratulations on your catch.


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

SubwayRocket said:


> First try with swarm traps. I have bees coming and going into my swarm trap. They are steadily flying in and out and bringing in pollen. Is this a sure sign I have the swarm or should I wait ? I checked it 6 days ago and nothing....and the last 3 days have been rainy and cold here . Not sure if i should take the trap down now or wait.
> -------------------------------------------
> I only filmed a few seconds and didn't video pollen coming in, but I definitely saw a few bees bringing in yellow/tan pollen .
> 
> https://youtu.be/0kIlGb9UhOw


I had a very similar occurrence on the 9th. Came hear to find the same answer. A few bee's the next day then wind and rain and not a bee since. I put sugar water in front of the tree the 10th to feed the swarm or the feral hive enough so they do swarm and not 1 bee has checked it out just 20ft away from the feral tree and 5ft high. There has been movement in the tree the last 3 days of decent weather.


----------

